# email attachments



## xsltuser (Jul 2, 2009)

If you're using firefox you can type in aboutlugins in the address bar. It should show "Adobe Acrobat" File Name: nppdf32.dll . If you can see that, that means acrobat reader plugin for firefox is installed. That should work. You get that by installing adobe reader from their site. If you dont see it, then reinstall and check again. If you're using IE, good luck 
Download firefox from getfirefox.com



floradora said:


> I can't open my email attachments,pdf files.I've got Abobe reader,Acrobat I guess is what its called but I think I've not got the right configurations or something. I've been trying for 2 weeks to open these attachments. Can anyone shine some light on my problem. I'm disperate and not real experienced on the computer. I'm running XP. Thank you floradora


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

What happens when you try and open the attachment ?

It almost sounds like Acrobat is no longer associated with pdf files.
If that is the case you can try the following.
- Saving the attachment to you desktop.
- _Right_ click on the file and select 'Properties' (last option in the pop-up menu)
- Now click the 'Change...' button from the new window that opened.
- Scroll though the list and select Acrobat 

_


----------



## butlerguy1990 (Aug 4, 2009)

Can you please post the error that you are receiving when you try and open the .pdf file? Also can you open other file types? Ex: Jpgs(pictures), .wmv(movies), .mpg(more movies). Another thing. How are you accessing your email? Are you using a mail client such as Microsoft Outlook Express or Microsoft Outlook, or are you using a webmail client by visiting www.yahoo.com or similar and logging in through there? If by chance you are using microsoft outlook express you should make sure the setting that is notorious for blocking file attachments is not turned on. It can be located by clicking on the Tools menu and then clicking on Options. Once the Options dialog box is open you will need to click on the Security tab. Then under the Virus Protection section ucheck the box next to "Do Not allow attachments to be saved or opened that could be potentially be a virus"

If those things do not resolve your problem please post the error you receive when trying to open the file and I should be able to get you in the right direction.


----------



## GoFins (Aug 7, 2009)

Are you double clicking on the pdf file or opening acrobat and browsing to the file and trying to open it?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Original poster has not been back to this site since posting this thread/problem


----------

